# Biotope Aquarium Design Contest 2015



## Musyupick (16 Jun 2015)

*We would like to invite you to take part in the 5th Biotope Aquarium Design Contest 2015!
We accept entries:* June 1 - August 31
*Evaluation of the entries:* September 5 - 15
*Results of the qualifying round:* September 20
*Finals:* November 19 - 21
*Prize pool:* 3000 euro
*Categories:* North America, South America, Africa, Eurasia, Australia & Oceania

Results of the qualifying round will be published on September 20 after evaluating by the judges. Winners of each category will be invited to the finals in St. Petersburg during ZooSphere exhibition November 19-21, 2015.

*The finalists from other cities and countries are provided with a hotel accommodation if necessary.*

The finalists from other cities and countries travel to St. Petersburg at their own expense.

On our website you can find results of the previous contests held in 2011, 2012, 2013 and 2014, examples of biotope aquaria.

Biotope Aquarium Design Contest on Facebook

Follow the events!
We promise it's going to be exciting!

APPLY


----------



## Musyupick (6 Jul 2015)

Members of jury:
http://all4aquarium.ru/en/events/jbl-biotope-contest-2015/judge


----------



## Musyupick (13 Jul 2015)

Prize pool:
http://all4aquarium.ru/en/events/jbl-biotope-contest-2015/awards


----------



## Musyupick (5 Aug 2015)

We will accept entries for Biotope Aquarium Design Contest 2015 less than for one month! Please hurry up!
http://all4aquarium.ru/en/events/jbl-biotope-contest-2015


----------



## Musyupick (15 Aug 2015)

2 weeks left until the deadline of Biotope Aquarium Design Contest 2015! We are looking forward to your entries especially in the categories: North America, Eurasia, Australia and Oceania!
http://all4aquarium.ru/en/events/jbl-biotope-contest-2015


----------



## Musyupick (29 Aug 2015)

3 days left until the deadline of Biotope Aquarium Design Contest 2015! We still need entries!
http://all4aquarium.ru/en/events/jbl-biotope-contest-2015


----------



## Musyupick (10 Sep 2015)

The voting started!
http://all4aquarium.ru/en/events/jbl-biotope-contest-2015/entries
Anyone can create account on our website, evaluate all the entries and comment down the page. It will not affect the result, but will help us getting useful information.
Good luck to every participant of the contest, and enjoy the entries!


----------



## Musyupick (28 Oct 2015)

Participants who took top three places in each category
http://all4aquarium.ru/en/events/jbl-biotope-contest-2015/entries


----------



## Musyupick (1 Dec 2015)

Now you can see not only the results of the final round of Biotope Aquarium Design Contest 2015, but also the comments of the members of the jury!
http://all4aquarium.ru/en/events/jbl-biotope-contest-2015/final


----------

